# The italian Big Match !!



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Pesaro-Bologna *108-91*

What a show ! in front of 10,000 people, Scavolini Pesaro "eats" Skipper Bologna with a super Alphonso Ford ( 39 points with 15/21 from the field  ) in the TV-anticipation of the saturday afternoon.










Scavolini Pesaro-Skipper Bologna *108-91* (32-12, 57-36; 78-65) 

SCAVOLINI PESARO: Scarone 8 (0/1, 2/4), Ford 39 (9/13, 6/8), Milic 13 (4/7), Elliott 19 (4/6, 3/6), Eley 11 (5/5); Djordjevic 12 (1/3, 1/1), Frosini 4 (1/2), Malaventura (0/1 da 3), Gigena 2 (1/1). N.e: Ress, Valentini. 
Coach: Melillo
SKIPPER BOLOGNA: Vujanic 7 (2/2, 1/ 4), Delfino 7 (0/3, 2/7), Mancinelli 8 (3/6, 0/2), Lorbek 12 (5/6), Mottola 21 (5/8, 2/2); Smodis 6 (3/4, 0/2), Pozzecco 12 (3/6, 1/3), Prato 6 (2/2 da 3), Fultz 2 (1/1, 0/1), Belinelli 10 (2/2, 2/4). N.e: Basile. 
Coach: Repesa

NOTES - 
Free t. -> Scavolini 22/26, Skipper 13/17. 

From 2 -> Scavolini 25/38 , Skipper 24/38

From 3 -> Scavolini 12/20 , Skipper 10/27

Rebounds -> Scavolini 24 (Eley 7), Skipper 28 (Lorbek, Delfino 5). 

Assist -> Scavolini 7 (Ford 3), Skipper 10 (Pozzecco 3). 

MVP -> without doubts Alphonso Ford ... simply an alien ! 9/13 from 2, 6/8 from 3, 3/3 free throws, 5 rebounds, 3 assists

Audience -> 10,000


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Belinelli was good.. and put in 2 importants treys!!! Everybody remembers this name!! I think he will play in the Nba some day!! he is also althletic... he can fly!!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> Belinelli was good.. and put in 2 importants treys!!! Everybody remembers this name!! I think he will play in the Nba some day!! he is also althletic... he can fly!!


I can agree, Belinelli is one of the best young italian players and he plays well in serie A at 17, one thing that remind me the biggest italian players in the 80's ( Esposito, Riva etc).

Today it's so hard see a 17 old italian guy play like him in serie A1 !


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

even finnish media was present in the game... 



möttölä was pretty good(?), and rannikko still a spectator. any predictions about his return?

first loss to skipper in italian league.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> even finnish media was present in the game...
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Diablo

Yes, we know that some finnish TVs were present at BPA arena.

Very good Mottola, but he was the only very good of Skipper on saturday ...

Ranniko should return on the parquet in january.

Ciao


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

thanks.

skipper has now two defeats in a row, and four in just a few games (3 losses in euroleague). have their opponents been that much tougher, or are they playing worse?



by the way, nice pictures on the nba forum. if they thought those pictures were so impressing, how about some serie A tifos?


----------

